# negrita o negrito



## jonjon47

Hola, 
se que ésta palabra ha sido discutida pero nadie dio una respuesta clara de como traducir al inglés: "Mi negrita" o "ésta negrita". Se que es cariñoso en Español pero como hacer o que usar para traducirla al inglés. Es que my blacky girl or black woman suena horrible y no se puede decir negra o nigger ni nada.... socorro! 

jonjon


----------



## Sallyb36

No creo que hay manera de decir eso de manera cariñosa en ingles.


----------



## Mjolnir

I agree with Sally. Just use different affectionate words.


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. Sallyb36 y Mjolnir. Me pregunto si de esta forma sigue sonando ''*ofensivo*'' en inglés o si con ello pierde un poquito la connotación despectiva:

*My little black girl.


*Saludos.


----------



## Sallyb36

sigue ofensivo, no entiendo porque hay que hacer referencia a su color!  Es mucho mas que eso la chica ¿no?


----------



## Mjolnir

Your sentence sounds extremely offensive, Cubanboy. I can't imagine anyone saying such a thing, maybe an African-American father to his daughter (just a random example), but even that doesn't sound good.


----------



## Vale_yaya

Cubanboy said:


> Hola. Sallyb36 y Mjolnir. Me pregunto si de esta forma sigue sonando ''*ofensivo*'' en inglés o si con ello pierde un poquito la connotación despectiva:
> 
> *My little black girl.*
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
Igual existe connotación despectiva. El simple hecho que una persona, más si no eres de raza negra, utiliza la palabra "black" como adjetivo aunque sea de manera cariñosa, no se entiende de esta manera, al menos NO en inglés.

Lamentablemente yo creo que en inglés no existe algo similar.


----------



## Vale_yaya

Sallyb36 said:


> sigue ofensivo, no entiendo porque hay que hacer referencia a su color! Es mucho mas que eso la chica ¿no?


 
Sally, tú desconoces nuestra cultura, así que sería muy difícil para ti entenderlo. Nosotros llamamos a las personas: negritas, gorditas, bonitas, chiquitas, flaquitas... con cariño y NO de ninguna manera despectiva. A mí me dicen negrita, y yo soy de tez blanca, así que va mucho más allá de eso. Es erróneo que tú pienses que nosotros utilizamos el adjetivo para ofender a alguien o para hacer referencia "netamente" de un color, es algo más cultural.


----------



## Sallyb36

Ah, gracias Vale _ Yaya para explicarme eso.  Pues, entiendo que no quiere decir nada malo entonces por querer decir negrita en ingles, pero es que en ingles no hay nada así, no decimos cosas así a la gente si queremos estar cariñoso, si se lo dice en inglaterra es para molestar a alguien.


----------



## Cubanboy

Vale_yaya said:


> Igual existe connotación despectiva. El simple hecho que una persona, más si no eres de raza negra, utiliza la palabra "black" como adjetivo aunque sea de manera cariñosa, no se entiende de esta manera, al menos NO en inglés.
> 
> Lamentablemente yo creo que en inglés no existe algo similar.



*Hola. Vale. Muchas gracias por tu respuesta y tiempo. A mí también me dicen:

¡Ven acá, mi negro!

* *Y soy también de tez blanca y no me ofende para nada. Incluso entre los negros de aquí se dicen ''negro'' entre ellos y lo hacen de forma jocosa sin ningún tipo de discriminación. Es lamentable que se discriminen a las personas por el color de su piel. Afortunadamente no tenemos ese problema por aquí.


***Sólo preguntaba con respecto a lo de ''negrita'' ***

Saludos.
*


----------



## jonjon47

hola...hi

Gracias, Thanks a todos por sus comentarios. Me doy por vencido... voy a usar cualquier expressión de cariño y evitar la palabra negrito o negrita. Si es un nombre lo dejo pero si es como: "ese negro" usaré: "that guy" o "that man". 

Hay que buscar la vuelta y evitar la palabra traducida como tal... no hay otra forma para el inglés...

debemos encontrar el sentido y evitar las palabras exactas

Gracias
jonjon


----------



## EastCoast

It's a common term of endearment in many parts of Latin America.  It may or may not be related to skin and hair color.  Although it sounds racist in English, it is not so in Spanish.

I would not translate the term directly but use any affectionate English-language word.


----------



## danimami

Muy interesante discusión, muchachos. Aunque ya tiene un mes de estar en el foro, me gustaría retomarla porque acabo de encontrar el término "mi negrita" en una traducción que estoy haciendo al inglés. Aquí se refieren a una niña pequeña que es de piel morena clara o morena. De repente se me ocurre que, cuando se trata de niños o bebés, ¿qué tal si se usa algo como "my chocolate doll" o "my cinammon" algo? De repente utilizando palabras que no digan directamente "black" sino que utilicen una especia como punto de comparación, pudiera funcionar (como una metáfora).
Agradezco sus opiniones al respecto, mis negritos y negritas (¡¡¡¡no se ofendan, lo digo de cariño!!!!)

Saludos, 

Dani


----------



## Vale_yaya

En español decir que alguien tiene "piel canela" hasta se escucha sexy, pero la verdad no es lo mismo en inglés. 
No sé si podrías decir "my cinnamon girl"... además hablan de una niña... así que no creo que sea adecuado... lo siento, pero yo obviaría el término si fuera tú. O sólo poner: honey, sweetie, o algo así...


----------



## Spider1

Hola a todos!

Pienso que decir black en ingles se refiere a raza y por lo tanto seria una expresion racista. Mientras que cuando decimos mi negrita(o) en español nos estamos refiriendo al color de la piel y no necesariamente a raza (un poco raro y complicado, en realidad no se como explicarlo pero esa es la idea). Por lo tanto creo que podrias decir: "My dark skin girl" ó "My sweet dark skin girl"; para hacerlo que sea aún mas dulce. Creo que ninguna de estas dos frases seria despectiva en ingles sino que para mí mas bien se oye sexy (Mi dulce niña de piel canela / negrita).

Saludos!


----------



## danimami

Gracias por sus respuestas. Bueno, en esta traducción la misma persona señala que la piel de la niña es oscura y que por eso la llama "mi negrita". De modo que voy a dejar "mi negrita" en español y entre comillas, y voy a poner la explicación de "little chocolate doll" para que se entienda lo que quiere decir la persona. También lo señalaré cuando envíe la traducción a la persona encargada para saber su opinión. 
Por cierto, hay un sitio en Internet que vende muñecas para niñas latinas o afroestadounidenses y se llama (sin ánimo de hacer publicidad a la empresa)... "My little chocolate doll". Tal vez por eso se me hacía adecuada la frase en este contexto. Si gustan, les dejo saber si encuentro más información, o la reacción al uso de esta frase.


----------



## gotitadeleche

I don't think this would work for a little girl, but for an older girl (teenage) or woman you could say something like "my dark beauty." That would not be offensive.


----------



## Tizona del Cid

Es simplemente una diferencia de cultura.  Por ejemplo, en Uruguay le dicen a una persona que es querido,a "gordito o gordita." Esto es un termino de cariño que realmente no se puede traducir en inglés.


----------



## UVA-Q

danimami said:


> Gracias por sus respuestas. Bueno, en esta traducción la misma persona señala que la piel de la niña es oscura y que por eso la llama "mi negrita". De modo que voy a dejar "mi negrita" en español y entre comillas, y voy a poner la explicación de "little chocolate doll" para que se entienda lo que quiere decir la persona. También lo señalaré cuando envíe la traducción a la persona encargada para saber su opinión.
> Por cierto, hay un sitio en Internet que vende muñecas para niñas latinas o afroestadounidenses y se llama (sin ánimo de hacer publicidad a la empresa)... "My little chocolate doll". Tal vez por eso se me hacía adecuada la frase en este contexto. Si gustan, les dejo saber si encuentro más información, o la reacción al uso de esta frase.


 
Me parece excelente tu solución de dejar el término en español.

Saludos


----------



## Aserolf

Lo que siempre me he preguntado, es si hay alguna palabra que suene ofensiva para los "blancos" o "güeros" (como diríamos en México), por qué siempre las palabras ofensivas se asocian con las personas negras.
En México si existe mucha discriminación contra la gente morena o de piel oscura. Prueba de ello es que las Taradonovelas (telenovelas) nunca tienen una protagonista de piel oscura, la mayoría son rubias y de ojos azules. Es triste teniendo en cuenta que la mayoría de la población es mestiza, es decir, morena.
Con respecto a la pregunta, yo he escuchado "Mi chocolatito" de cariño.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Vale_yaya

UVA-Q said:


> Me parece excelente tu solución de dejar el término en español.
> 
> Saludos


 
Concuerdo. Sería muy difícil traducir éste término en particular... "mi negrita" es algo muy tierno y cariñoso, cualquier persona que hable español lo entendería, pero es algo cultural que "nunca" sería entendido en el idioma inglés. 

Suerte!!


----------



## UVA-Q

Aserolf said:


> Lo que siempre me he preguntado, es si hay alguna palabra que suene ofensiva para los "blancos" o "güeros" (como diríamos en México), por qué siempre las palabras ofensivas se asocian con las personas negras.
> En México si existe mucha discriminación contra la gente morena o de piel oscura. Prueba de ello es que las Taradonovelas (telenovelas) nunca tienen una protagonista de piel oscura, la mayoría son rubias y de ojos azules. Es triste teniendo en cuenta que la mayoría de la población es mestiza, es decir, morena.
> Con respecto a la pregunta, yo he escuchado "Mi chocolatito" de cariño.
> ¡Saludos!


 
No, que yo conozca o haya escuchado, pero tampoco para pieles oscuras, igual, soy una de tantas personas a quien dicen negra de cariño y a mi hermana güera, pues soy morena de cabello oscuro y mi hermana de tez muy blanca y cabello castaño.
En cuanto a la televisión tienes razón, la mayoría de quienes aparecen en ella son personas cuando más "apiñonadas" (moreno claro), y más siendo mujeres, ¿no te parece?
Saludos


----------



## UVA-Q

Vale_yaya said:


> Concuerdo. Sería muy difícil traducir éste término en particular... "mi negrita" es algo muy tierno y cariñoso, cualquier persona que hable español lo entendería, pero es algo cultural que "nunca" sería entendido en el idioma inglés.
> 
> Suerte!!


 
Sí, muy cierto, es un término muy cariñoso, en casa yo soy "la negra" y una de mis hijas es "negrita", y cuando le dicen: "qué bonita morenita", se enoja y contesta: "NO soy morenita, soy negrita!!!!!" No veo la forma de plasmarlo en inglés.

Saludos


----------



## Vale_yaya

Aserolf said:


> Lo que siempre me he preguntado, es si hay alguna palabra que suene ofensiva para los "blancos" o "güeros" (como diríamos en México), por qué siempre las palabras ofensivas se asocian con las personas negras.
> En México si existe mucha discriminación contra la gente morena o de piel oscura. Prueba de ello es que las Taradonovelas (telenovelas) nunca tienen una protagonista de piel oscura, la mayoría son rubias y de ojos azules. Es triste teniendo en cuenta que la mayoría de la población es mestiza, es decir, morena.
> Con respecto a la pregunta, yo he escuchado "Mi chocolatito" de cariño.
> ¡Saludos!


 
Discrepo un poco contigo. En las telenovelas mexicanas utilizan mucho más a actrices de piel canela/morenas" que de tez blanca como protagonistas... es más yo creo que sucede esto porque venden más que con una protagonista blanca y rubia. Sólo de ejemplo: Rubí... tiene ojos claros SI, pero es de piel morena.
Mira aquí: http://www.amazon.com/telenovelas-mexicanas/lm/R9RD5UXFZ2NGB


----------



## Aserolf

Vale_yaya said:


> Discrepo un poco contigo. En las telenovelas mexicanas utilizan mucho más a actrices de piel canela/morenas" que de tez blanca como protagonistas... es más yo creo que sucede esto porque venden más que con una protagonista blanca y rubia. Sólo de ejemplo: Rubí... tiene ojos claros SI, pero es de piel morena.
> Mira aquí: http://www.amazon.com/telenovelas-mexicanas/lm/R9RD5UXFZ2NGB


Si no estás familiarizado con la televisión mexicana lo entiendo, pero yo lo he visto y me consta. Tal vez en recientes fechas ya haya mas apertura, pero deberías de hacer un recuento de los personajes que aparecen por televisión y te darás cuenta que no me equivoco.
Como dijo *UVA*, a lo mucho aparecen morenas claras, como el ejemplo de Rubí, quien es morena clara de ojos verdes. Esto es contrario a lo que verías en la mayoria de la población, o mejor aún, en la mayoría de las mujeres mexicanas.
En las escuelas, si eres moreno/a (no clara) oscuro/a, te dicen muchas palabras despectivas. Yo lo viví en carne propia y aun hoy en día es algo que es muy común ver. Lo digo porque sigo visitando México con frecuencia y todavía se siente la discriminación.

Saludos!


----------



## Vale_yaya

Aserolf said:


> Lo que siempre me he preguntado, es si hay alguna palabra que suene ofensiva para los "blancos" o "güeros" (como diríamos en México), por qué siempre las palabras ofensivas se asocian con las personas negras.


 
A veces siento que hay más racismo con las personas blancas que con las negras (en USA). Es muy extremista todo esto aquí, obviamente entiendo que tiene su pasado y quizás su "por qué de ser".

De igual manera, tienes toda la razón no he escuchado o desconozco una palabra o un término despectivo para llamar a las personas de "tez blanca".


----------



## UVA-Q

Aserolf said:


> .... Tal vez en recientes fechas ya haya mas apertura....Saludos!


 
Muy cierto también, y están comenzando con los varones

Saludos


----------



## Vale_yaya

Aserolf said:


> En las escuelas, si eres moreno/a (no clara) oscuro/a, te dicen muchas palabras despectivas. Yo lo viví en carne propia y aun hoy en día es algo que es muy común ver. Lo digo porque sigo visitando México con frecuencia y todavía se siente la discriminación.
> 
> Saludos!


 
Siento mucho escuchar eso y quizás tienes razón. En Ecuador, nosotros les llamamos "morenas" (a cualquier persona que no tenga la "tez blanca" puede ser "clara o oscura") y por eso creo que malentendí a que te referías.
Existe discriminación en todas partes. Nosotros tenemos "gran población de raza negra" y aún así existe la discriminación, sin embargo el término "negrito o negrita" se usa por cariño, más no como insulto.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Aserolf said:


> Si no estás familiarizado con la televisión mexicana lo entiendo, pero yo lo he visto y me consta. Tal vez en recientes fechas ya haya mas apertura, pero deberías de hacer un recuento de los personajes que aparecen por televisión y te darás cuenta que no me equivoco.
> Como dijo *UVA*, a lo mucho aparecen morenas claras, como el ejemplo de Rubí, quien es morena clara de ojos verdes. Esto es contrario a lo que verías en la mayoria de la población, o mejor aún, en la mayoría de las mujeres mexicanas.
> En las escuelas, si eres moreno/a (no clara) oscuro/a, te dicen muchas palabras despectivas. Yo lo viví en carne propia y aun hoy en día es algo que es muy común ver. Lo digo porque sigo visitando México con frecuencia y todavía se siente la discriminación.
> 
> Saludos!


 
En las telenovelas mexicanas, los protagonistas no sólo son "más blancos que la media", sino que además hablan con acento más de España que de México.


----------



## Aserolf

Vale_yaya said:


> ...sin embargo el término "negrito o negrita" se usa por cariño, más no como insulto.


También de acuerdo, mi hermana es mas morena que yo y le decimos "negrita" o "negrura" de cariño; a ella le gusta porque se sabe muy querida por todos.
Saludos!!


----------



## danimami

Excelente observación, Aserolf. Me encanta tu tema de las telenovelas. En las telenovelas de Puerto Rico era lo mismo; teníamos un actor morenito que siempre hacía de chofer o de mayordomo y ya se había convertido casi en un chiste. Luego empezaron a salir más actores y actrices de tez más oscurita como protagonistas en las telenovelas, entre ellos Rafael José, quien a veces sale en Despierta América. Pero tienes toda la razón. Entiendo el dilema de México, e imagínate, en Puerto Rico, siendo una isla caribeña, tenemos gente de diversos colores de piel, producto de la gran influencia africana que tuvimos. Tenemos varios refranes al respecto, como "Y tu abuela, ¿dónde está?" (en realidad es parte de una famosa poesía), o "El que no tiene de dinga tiene de mandinga", o "El que no tiene de Congo, tiene de Carabalí". Todo esto se refiere a que en Puerto Rico puedes ver a una persona blanca, pero sus familiares muy bien pueden ser mestizos, morenos, etc... En fin, perdonen que me haya desviado del tema, está muy interesante. Gracias por sus opiniones.


----------



## Aspirante a Políglota

Vale_yaya said:


> A veces siento que hay más racismo con las personas blancas que con las negras (en USA). Es muy extremista todo esto aquí, obviamente entiendo que tiene su pasado y quizás su "por qué de ser".
> 
> De igual manera, *tienes toda la razón no he escuchado o desconozco una palabra o un término despectivo para llamar a las personas de "tez blanca*".


 
Tal vez los desconoscas, pero sí existe varios términos despectivos para llamar a las personas de tez blanca.

He aquí unos ejemplos:
"honky", "whitey", "cracker"

Y hay otros

Estoy en contra de la discriminación en todas sus formas y manifestaciones.  Es lamentable que siga existiendo.


----------



## aurilla

"My chocolate honey" / "brown sugar"


----------



## zumac

There's a famous song by Harry Belafonte called "Brown Shinned Girl". The song is in English, but of course, English of the Caribbean. Would the term "brown skinned girl" be acceptable to use in the US or in the UK?

How about "my little brown skinned girl" or "my little brown skinned sweetheat"? It sounds better than chocolate to me.

Saludos.


----------



## danimami

Gracias de nuevo. Me gusta la sugerencia de "little brown-skinned girl". Voy a añadirla como alternativa a "little chocolate doll" a ver qué piensa la persona encargada de la traducción.
Y sí, aspirante a políglota, tienes razón en eso de que existen términos no muy agradables para señalar a los blancos, al menos aquí en los EEUU. Hay uno muy feo que me viene a la mente. Por lo general son términos que designan personas blancas extremadamente conservadoras, racistas y a quienes no les gustan las personas de otras razas o nacionalidades. Concuerdo en que es lamentable que aún existan esas cosas. Nada más vean el discurso que Barack Obama hizo el otro día (a raíz de aquellas manifestaciones del ex pastor de su iglesia) en el que habla de las diferencias que aún existen entre razas en este país... Es muy complicado todo.

Saludos...


----------



## Vale_yaya

Aspirante a Políglota said:


> "honky", "whitey", "cracker"


 
Pues sí, los desconocía, igual a mí ni me va ni me viene... soy blanca (por afuera), pero no puedo ser más mestiza por dentro. Que mal que existan términos de esta calaña!!!... 



aurilla said:


> "My chocolate honey" / "brown sugar"


La verdad me gusta mucho (My chocolate honey) este término suena bien cariñoso, pero la verdad no sé como lo escucharía un nativo. 



zumac said:


> How about "my little brown skinned girl" or "my little brown skinned sweetheat"...
> 
> Saludos.


 
Entiendo que la llama así por su color de piel... pero me suena demasiado "literal" utilizar éste término.  Además yo creo que no todas las personas van a tomarlo "bien" (demasiado "descriptivo" digamos... y además muy largo para ser un apodo). obviamente Danimami tiene la última palabra. 

Suerte!!!


----------



## Mirlo

danimami said:


> Muy interesante discusión, muchachos. Aunque ya tiene un mes de estar en el foro, me gustaría retomarla porque acabo de encontrar el término "mi negrita" en una traducción que estoy haciendo al inglés. Aquí se refieren a una niña pequeña que es de piel morena clara o morena. De repente se me ocurre que, cuando se trata de niños o bebés, ¿qué tal si se usa algo como "my chocolate doll" o "my cinammon" algo? De repente utilizando palabras que no digan directamente "black" sino que utilicen una especia como punto de comparación, pudiera funcionar (como una metáfora).
> Agradezco sus opiniones al respecto, mis negritos y negritas (¡¡¡¡no se ofendan, lo digo de cariño!!!!)
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Dani


 
Ex president Bush Sr. got in trouble for calling his grandaugthers "my little chocolates" or something like that.
I do not agree with it, but It happened.

También quiero agragar que todo lo toman en extremo aquí una vez una americana se enojo solo por la palabra "gringa' y tomo todo un hilo de casi 20 personas para tratar de convencerla que la palabra "gringa" no tiene connotación despectiva, y que en realidad toda palabra por inocente que sea se puede usar para "bien" o para "mal".

Saludos,


----------



## gurseal

(Little referring to children or to express endearment)
_My little black pearl_
_My little black butterfly_
But _Lil' red _o _Big red _(para referirse a alguien de tez color de miel y con cabellos color semejante).

Me parece que con la variedad de teces de los "negros" de EEUU *suelen* usarse en las frases inglesas un sustantivo más fuerte/más potente/más atrayente (¿?) que la palabra que expresa el color.
Pero sólo dentro del grupo familiar de "negros" o entre amigos.


----------



## gurseal

gurseal said:


> (Little referring to children or to express endearment)
> _My little black pearl_
> _My little black butterfly_
> But _Lil' red _o _Big red _(para referirse a alguien de tez color de miel y con cabellos color semejante).
> 
> Me parece que con la variedad de teces de los "negros" de EEUU *suelen* usarse en las frases inglesas un sustantivo más fuerte/más potente/más atrayente (¿?) que la palabra que expresa el color.
> Pero sólo dentro del grupo familiar de "negros" o entre amigos.


Digo, atractivo.


----------



## la zarzamora

jonjon47 said:


> Hola,
> se que ésta palabra ha sido discutida pero nadie dio una respuesta clara de como traducir al inglés: "Mi negrita" o "ésta negrita". Se que es cariñoso en Español pero como hacer o que usar para traducirla al inglés. Es que my blacky girl or black woman suena horrible y no se puede decir negra o nigger ni nada.... socorro!
> 
> jonjon


 
Después de leer todos los posts vuelvo a tu pregunta. 
Está clarísimo que es una manera cariñosa de llamar a alguien, ¿pero por qué todos dan por sentado que "tu negrita" es de raza negra y que es una niña? Yo creería que te refieres a una novia o chica que te gusta. 

Si me aclaras estos puntos te puedo dar algún intento.



Sallyb36 said:


> sigue ofensivo, no entiendo porque hay que hacer referencia a su color! Es mucho mas que eso la chica ¿no?


 
!!!Pero por qué va a ser ofensivo!!! ¿Entonces si llamo a alguien "piel de porcelana" o "rizos de oro" también es ofensivo? Por diosss, relájense un poquito....



gotitadeleche said:


> I don't think this would work for a little girl, but for an older girl (teenage) or woman you could say something like "my dark beauty." That would not be offensive.


 
I agree 100 %. 
But why everyone assumes is a little girl? I think he is referring to a girlfriend.


----------



## gurseal

la zarzamora said:


> Después de leer todos los posts vuelvo a tu pregunta.
> Está clarísimo que es una manera cariñosa de llamar a alguien, *¿pero por qué todos dan por sentado que "tu negrita" es de raza negra y que es una niña?* Yo creería que te refieres a una novia o chica que te gusta.
> 
> Si me aclaras estos puntos te puedo dar algún intento.


El post mío se enfoca en el sentido de "negrita" con respeto a las "negras" (niñas, novias y adultas) porque en mi país el uso de una frase equivalente en inglés para referirse a una persona blanca no ocurre. No suele ocurrirse. Es posible usar una interpretación del término para referirse a alguien cuyo apellido es Black, por ejemplo. Pero para referirse a la tez, no creo.


----------



## la zarzamora

gurseal said:


> El post mío se enfoca en el sentido de "negrita" con respeto a las "negras" (niñas, novias y adultas) porque en mi país el uso de una frase equivalente en inglés para referirse a una persona blanca no ocurre. No suele ocurrirse. Es posible usar una interpretación del término para referirse a alguien cuyo apellido es Black, por ejemplo. Pero para referirse a la tez, no creo.


 
Perdona gurseal, pero le escribí a jonjon, quien puso el post original, para ver si podía ayudarle.


----------



## Mate

Nota del moderador:

El tema original de este hilo ha sido tratado de manera exhaustiva y hasta abusiva.

Si algún forero desea agregar algo relevante, le pedimos que lo comunique a los moderadores.

Hilo cerrado.


----------

